# Husband left a vm and moved out while I was at WORK!



## bonbon (Jan 12, 2010)

My husband and I have been married for 2yrs.. A couple for 5. I have a 6yr old son..He dropped me off at work kissed me good bye and then 4hrs later had a voicemail that he was leaving b/c its not working out and he wishes me the best of luck..come to find out later that day that he has been on phone chats and speaking to other women for hrs at a time.. I love him so much..how can one night he says he loves me and then he leaving me... CONFUSED......ANGRY.........


----------



## Smile (Jan 12, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry,have you spoken to him at all and how long have you known that he has been chating n speaking to other women......he really need to give u some big answer's.....stay strong


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I would be confused and angry too honey. That is really quite painful. Have you guys talked since this and gotten anywhere with the whole situation??


----------



## bonbon (Jan 12, 2010)

No I have no way of contacting him, I have to go thru his family to get to him and that is not going to happen.. I am so hurt and angry..I spoke to him the day he left and that was it..he said that it was just not working..I am so confused.. I still love him..but how could I ever trust him again. Just like that he just got up and left..how could he. I have no real answers.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I would leave him a voicemail back and tell him you need to give his lawyers name to your lawyer to get all the paperwork started. Do you think if he asked to come back that you could even get over the hurt that he just caused you??


----------



## sfguy (Jan 13, 2010)

bonbon said:


> had a voicemail that he was leaving b/c its not working out


Serious question: how would you have wanted your husband to have told you... and what would your reaction have been?

It sounds like you are an angry person. Perhaps he was just trying to protect himself from your rage.


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

When cheaters decide to cheat nothing they do is honest let me tell you that my wife kissed me and sayed she loved me on her way to an appointment two hours later i found out she was having sex with the OM, he did it behind your back and didnt want any confontation I feel for you it is going to be a very painful road you are on I wish i could tell you different but adultery is the worst thing a person can go thru i think, all i can say is be strong and do your best to keep your self esteem dont let him take advantage of you and dont give him the benifits of your marriage well good luck and God Bless


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't trust him. Just move on. You deserve better than what he has done. Move on. If he learns, he may change. But YOU deserve better.


----------

